# Solved: Windows 7 searching zip files



## rockalah (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been archiving files with WinZip for years now and have recently moved to a Windows 7 Pro operating system. When I do a search for files that I know are in a zipped file, I am not getting any results. I was told that I could use 7-Zip but I am finding that it is cumbersome for staff to find what they are looking for using 7-zip. Has anyone out there had a similar situation and resolved it? How did you fix the issue?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Easy Google Search.
http://mintywhite.com/windows-7/7ma...index-zip-file-contents-for-searching-how-to/


----------



## rockalah (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you so much, what a wonderful reply.


----------

